# Model Power Crossing Upgrade



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For a friend, I am doing an LED upgrade to the Model Power G scale RR Crossing Light. I t works on two independent flashing bulbs. I plan to use 10mm LEDs with a transistor flip flop circuit. This for display and no track detector activation is planned to be used. I guess asimple weight switch would activate if the need be. The light hoods are just fitted on and slip off.



The circuit is a flip flop two NPN transistors with 47 k resistors at the base and 100 uf capacitors for the timing designed to run on 12 volts DC ,


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I cut the wires and removed the sockets. They are soldered or glued in and there is no pretty way to remove them.





I used a rotary bit to clean the hole for the 10mm LED. Here it shows a very bright red LED




A little sand paper 300 grit and scotchbrite pad to polish it I got this


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The bulbs fit in the hole and stop at the LED lip. Then some wires and epoxy.






With a test I see this.



I did modify two Light poles. One had no hoods, but they will fit since the base plate has a rim around the hole.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is a video showing the flash rate with 100uf capacitors.


----------

